# English law - Romanian ''Making off without payment''



## bvmorosanu

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know how to translate in romanian this words (they are usually used in courts): 
-'making off without payment'
-'policy guidance'

Thank you.


----------



## farscape

Salut,

Care este contextul în care cele două expresii sunt folosite? Fără context e foarte greu, dacă nu imposibil, să avem o traducere corectă. Dacă citești regulile forumului ai să te lămurești 

f.
.


----------



## vincix

@farscape

Aren't you supposed to answer in English if he's asking in English to translate something into Romanian?

this is the context for the first one, I don't think you need anything else in that respect:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Making_off_without_payment

As far as the second one is concerned, I've no idea.


----------



## farscape

vincix said:


> ... Aren't you supposed to answer in English if he's asking in English to translate something into Romanian?



Nu: la dosar scrie că *bvmorosanu* vorbeşte româneşte 



> this is the context for the first one...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Making_off_without_payment



Ăla nu-i context, e o definiţie din wiki, nu ajută prea mult în  jurisprudenţa română, după puţinul pe care-l ştiu: e infracţiune sau  contravenţie, e furt calificat, e înşelăciune... ? E un caz de "rău  platnic", asta-i sigur.

Later,
.


----------

